# Something new - Leather Baron



## jthompson1995 (Sep 1, 2008)

I've seen some pens made from stacked turned leather but I tried something a little different. I didn't even have to mount this one on the lathe.

A Platinum Baron RB wrapped in soft garment leather. It's not necessarily the first pen to catch your eye, but it feels _great_ to write with. 

















I can honestly say this is the first pen I've ever sewn together. Sewing by hand took me just as long as turning a pen on the lathe for this first one. I think I can get better with the stitching, but I think it's pretty good for a first time.

Comments, good, bad or otherwise, welcome. Thanks for looking


----------



## leehljp (Sep 1, 2008)

That certainly is original - for me. I really like it too! Thanks for sharing that photo and idea.


----------



## LouisQC (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it! Certainly one standing out from the crowd!


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 1, 2008)

very cool

I will be happy to test it out for you!


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been thinking of how to do just what you did for months. Great job.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 1, 2008)

That is COOL !!! . You get an A+ for originality , I really like it .:biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 1, 2008)

Very unique style for a great looking pen. Bet that it smells nice too.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like that Jason.  Way to think outside of the box.  Your stitch work is pretty good too!


----------



## mobrackett (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cool ideal.


----------



## igran7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome idea and execution Jason.  I like it a lot!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 1, 2008)

I really think that is a keeper and probably a seller also.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 1, 2008)

That pen definitely has a unique appeal to it.  I really like it.


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 1, 2008)

*Definitely a WINNER!*


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2008)

Very unique and very well done congrats.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 2, 2008)

That "turned out" great.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic work! :highfive:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it looks great too and no doubt it feels nice.  I shoulda tanned that rabbit I shot the other day, dangit!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Change to a white string and you can call it a football pen, lol.  That is an awesome idea.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 2, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Change to a white string and you can call it a football pen, lol. That is an awesome idea.


 
I'm actually thinking of getting some white leather and red string.  I'm more of a baseball fan than football. :wink:


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 2, 2008)

That is cool, very cool. I like it.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 3, 2008)

I like it.  Very unique!  I know a few guys that work with leather making holster and belts that would be impressed.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a great pen.  I used to be a street artist making handcrafted leather goods.  Your stitching is very nice.  What thread did you use? What kind of hide did you use?
Very sweet pen.


----------



## stolicky (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice, unique, idea.

I think it would be really cool if you could make it look like a baseball glove; although the stitching may not work.  What I am picturing is a lighter leather, kind of like the special version of the Audi TT interior produced a few years back.


----------



## handplane (Sep 3, 2008)

Great looking pen.

The only thing that would make it look better is using a baseball stitch.  It might be hard to do that small but would look outstanding.


----------



## JimB (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a great idea and it looks great.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 4, 2008)

nava1uni said:


> That is a great pen. I used to be a street artist making handcrafted leather goods. Your stitching is very nice. What thread did you use? What kind of hide did you use?
> Very sweet pen.


 
Thanks for the kind words.  I used a double strand of thick upholstery thread.  The hide was just a small remnant of a smooth finish garment leather I got at my local craft store.  I got some other pieces with some more texture that I'm going to try soon as well.

It really doesn't take that much leather for the pen, but having to stitch it up takes some time.  I'm looking into how I should have sewn it (you know, using a needle actually made for sewing leather) and hopefully it will save me some time for future pens.


----------



## markgum (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice looking and what an interesting concept.  One question; how does the stitching feel in your hand when writing??


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 5, 2008)

Jason, Unique idea and looks great. A couple of tips for the next one......Skive or chamfer the the back sides of the joining side - this will allow your stiching to lay flatter. Mark off and punch your all holes with a rule before stiching. Ofsetting or alternating the holes may look a bit better. Soak your leather in water before stiching. This allows the leather to streach to make a tight seam and when it drys will form fit to the tube. I've atytached a sample of one I did in '93. It's not a pen but a motorcycle grip.......


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 5, 2008)

markgum said:


> Very nice looking and what an interesting concept. One question; how does the stitching feel in your hand when writing??


 
I turn the stitching away from my hand when using it since it does scratch a little.



Mr Vic said:


> Jason, Unique idea and looks great. A couple of tips for the next one......Skive or chamfer the the back sides of the joining side - this will allow your stiching to lay flatter. Mark off and punch your all holes with a rule before stiching. Ofsetting or alternating the holes may look a bit better. Soak your leather in water before stiching. This allows the leather to streach to make a tight seam and when it drys will form fit to the tube. I've atytached a sample of one I did in '93. It's not a pen but a motorcycle grip.......


 
Thanks for the tips. I haven't done leather stitching before this pen, so info like this is invaluable to me. This should help with the issue above.


----------



## denaucoin (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice, original, should be a good seller


----------



## Skye (Sep 5, 2008)

Very, very, very cool. I'd thought about embedding leather but thought it would leach. Like your version a lot better.

I wonder if you can tool the leather with a flame design or something?


----------



## Bluewing92 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice looking pen,  Use gun metal kit and call it a Daniel Boone/Davy Crocket pen


----------

